# Fiat 2.8 non tubodiesel power increase



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I have a Swift Sundance 520L which is based on a 2.8 non turbo Diesel
Fiat Ducato chassis which I find is underpowered with 5th gear only being usable on the flat.

My question is does anyone know of any specialists that can get more power and torque out of this engine ie Retrofitting a turbo etc

Thanks
Gary


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

TB Turbo's of Lancaster are leaders inthis field and have an excellent reputation with motorhomes. It depends on the age of the vehicle as this doesnt come cheap. TB advertise is most magazines including the club ones. You could contact them and get details. I have a 2.5TD Boxer on which I would miss the turbo on both performance and economy, but regarding the 5th gear issue you cant put your foot down like in a car and accelerate away,but what it will do help stay in 5th going up hills longer. 
I am surprised you say the 2.8 is underpowered as the 590 is not that big a van and that engine powers Hymers and all sorts of the bigger vans. Maybe it needs a "tune up" understand that TB do that as well although again they are not cheap


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

*Power increase*

Thanks for that
I Have already been in touch with TB Turbos and your right they are expensive (£2100 fitted plus VAT)
I have also been in touch with a company that make a device called a Hiclone which it claims increases economy and low down grunt by 5-15%
It appears that you fit this to the inlet manifold and it creates a vortex ensuring a more efficient combustion,
I dont know if you or any other members out there have any experiance with this product.
For information my motorhome is a 2002 with 6,000 miles and was serviced last Sept by a Fiat main dealer.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I seriously think your engine has a problem for you not to be able to use 5th more than you are. Mine is the 2.5 Peugeot unit and sounds far more powerful than your, even when I have it fully loaded. 

Before rushing off for new turbo's etc I really do recommend you take it to a diesel specialist, Not a garage. A diesel specialist will be able to check your injectors (they don't last for ever without servicing), if he feels he needs it, check the injector pump and so on. I assume you have done the basics like changing the air AND diesel filter and they will have dire consequences if blocked.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Didnt realise your van was so new - do you not have another 12 months Fiat warranty left (Peugeot Boxer same van different badge - 3year warranty)

Think I would do as Averywildcamper suggests first


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve
Being my first diesel I dont really know what to expect 
Its just that having towed with a petrol engine for a number of years with excellent performance (2.5 litre Subaru Legacy Outback) I really was expecting bags of torque with efortless hill climbing ability.
Could it be that with only 6,000 miles the engine is still a bit tight
Also are blockages in injectors and filters likely in a vehicle with a low mileage like this.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Diesels are not as responsive as petrols, plus MH's are usually heavily laden. Even so, I would look in your yellow pages for a diesel specialist. At 6000 miles your engine is still probably tight, but that dosn't mean the filter isn't clogged up.

Not knowing where your from I can't recomend any links, but as a comparison, try and link up with some fellow mh owners to compare vehicle performance. Why not visit some mh dealers (without your mh) and ask for a test drive.

I expect you know, but I'll tell you anyway. With Fiats its recomended to drive a while before using 5th gear as its splash lubricated and requires a good wetting before being stressed (sorry used).

A while back I did follow a six wheel fiat mh up the Malvern hills who was obvioulsy in first gear, and I think it was a turbo model. Was this a case of overloading, under power or simply a steady driver! Duno, but the section they were going up I do have to drop down to third to get round the corner and proceed up the hill.


Go staedy now


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

*TB Turbo*

Well I've decided to bight the bullet and get a Turbo fitted.
After sending for an information pack fron TB turbo in Lancaster I was most impressed with the recomendations from their past customers.
I have not booked it in yet but I will keep you all posted as to the outcome.

Many thanks to all that helped


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Reading the various posts about TB, I'm sure you'll feel very pleased with their work. 

I also feel you are avoiding the underlying problem with your vehicle lack of power. I think it would be best to make TB aware of your lack of power, and going by the various posts I think TB will look at your problems before carrying out the conversion work. 

You didn't say, but is there electronic controls on your injection systom as if there is, this may be another route to follow.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi termie,
If you do want to carry on with either the turbo option or Hiclone I think you need to consider a few things first.
Fitting turbos increases the bhp/torque but the internals of the engine need to be able to cope with the increased power.
I am aware that Fiat make a 2.8 turbo, but it does not mean that the normally aspirated engine (yours) has the same internals i.e.: pistons/crankshaft ect.
As for the other suggestion Hilcone I suggest you make sure the engine is running correctly otherwise you could do damage, I’m sure they will check that out before fitting anything.
Bearing in mind that the internals of modern engines are far superior to something say 10 years ago and if you are going to fit turbos they may say it can handle the extra power, they may not be wrong, engines are designed to handle more power than is produced when manufactured in standard form, but if you are reaching the upper limit of those figures then your engine will wear out quicker.
Personally I would say your motor home needs a good long run along the motorway
on a frequent basis, 6,000 miles in 18 months/2yrs it has not been used that much.
As for the engine being tight, engines now are capable of hundred thousand plus miles without any serious work being carried out, so your engine is nowhere near run in. They say modern engines are at their best around 40 to 50 thousand miles; yours has a long way to go before it peaks.
Engines do not like being sat idle for long periods of inactivity, starting them up without actually moving is bad news (condensation forms inside the engine) your better of leaving that alone, or go on at least a 50 mile trip (longer the better).
This or course is only an opinion, you decide.

MHS


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

*Update*

Picked up my Motorhome today from TB Turbo, with a Turbo intercooler fitted.

And what a difference!.
They tested the power output before and after
Bhp Before 76 (wheels) 121 (crank)
Bhp after 100 (wheels) 160 (crank)

But in real terms it is now much more drivable and easily holds 70 in 5th gear which before was only usable on the flat or very slight inclines now it actualy accelerates up hills in 5th.

Gary


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Think you will find an improvement in mpg as well.
TB are a bit pricey, but very very good and you know the old saying you get what you pay for

Have fun now on hills!!!!!


----------



## escape1955 (May 17, 2014)

We have just bought a 2002 590rs 2.8 non turbo it has done 34,000 on our first trips we could only get about 45/50 mph, but we have just been down south and did manage to get 60/65 on motorway, but on incline had to change down ,what sort of speed do you get out of yours


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

escape1955 said:


> We have just bought a 2002 590rs 2.8 non turbo it has done 34,000 on our first trips we could only get about 45/50 mph, but we have just been down south and did manage to get 60/65 on motorway, but on incline had to change down ,what sort of speed do you get out of yours


Maybe it does not matter but you are posting on a thread that is more than 10 years old.


----------



## escape1955 (May 17, 2014)

*2.8 non turbo*

Thanks , how do I start a new link , as new to this


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.8 non turbo*



escape1955 said:


> Thanks , how do I start a new link , as new to this


I think you will need to subscribe first - you only have 2 "free" posts left.


----------

